# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Lajme aktuale me komente fetare

## _Mersin_

Tirmidhiu e të tjerë sjellin hadithin e Rruvefi Ibn Thabit (r.a.), i cili tregon se Pejgamberi (a.s.) ka thënë: *Kushdo që beson në Allahun dhe në botën e përtejme, të mos ujis me ujin (farën) e vet fëmijën e tjetrit .* 

Sipas Islamit nuk i lejohet martesa dikujt me nje grua nese ajo eshte shtatzene derisa te linde.Prandaj Allahu ne Kuran ka treguar se per tu martuar me nje vejushe duhet te presesh kater muaj e 10 dite pasi kjo pritje tregon qarte se gruaja eshte shtatzene apo i kane ardhur menstruacionet.Pasi menstrucionet e nje shtatzene mund te vazhdojne te vijne edhe pse gruaja eshte shtatzene.

2:234. 
*E ata që vdesin dhe lënë gra pas vete, ato (gratë) presin katër muaj e dhjetë ditë. E kur ta kryejnë ato afatin e tyre, nuk është mëkat për ju (familja kujdestare) për atë që bëjnë ato në mënyrë të njerëzishme më veten e tyre. All-llahu hollësisht e di çka veproni.* 



*SHBA: Lindin binjakët e parë me baba të ndryshëm* 



WASHINGTON  Mundësia që dy binjakë të kenë baba të ndryshëm është shumë e vogël, por duket se një rast i tillë është verifikuar në Texas. 
Mia Washington, vuri re se binjakët që kishte sjellë në jetë nuk ngjanin aspak me njëri tjetrin dhe si rezultat kërkoi që të porsalindurit ti nënshtrohen një testi të ADN-së. Pas këtij testi u zbulua se binjakët kishin baba të ndryshëm. Gruaja pranoi se në atë peridhë ishte ne krizë me bashkëshoritn dhe pranoi se e kishte tradhëtuar atë. 
Ai duket se e ka falur madje ka theksuar se të vegjlit, Justin dhe Jordan do të trajtohen pa dallime. 
I vetmi kusht që ka vendosur James Harrrison , babai i Jordan, është që në këtë cështje të mos përfshihet babai biologjik i Justin. 
Kur djali të rritet, do të vendosë vetë nëse do të takojë babain e tij biologjik deklaroi e ëma e binjakëve. 
Mjekët në Dallas deklaruan se nuk ishin ndeshur kurrë me një rast të tillë të quajtur superfekondim eteropaternal, majde kanë përjashtuar faktin se mund të ndodhë sërish një rast i ngjashëm. (e.n/ansa/BalkanWeb)http://www.balkanweb.com/sitev4/lajm.php?id=37820

Ne rastin konket kush do ishte vendimi i islamit.
Gruaja imorale denohej mbasi femija te ishte rritur dhe te ishte larguar nga qumeshti.

----------


## _Mersin_

Në një hadith thuhet se Pejgamberi (a.s.) *ka dhënë si dënim për te dehurin dyzet fshikullima*. Edhe Ebu Bekri (r.a.) ndoqi shembullin e Pejgamberit (a.s.), duke përdorur të njëjtën masë dënimi, pra, dyzet goditje ne publik. 


Per rastine meposhtem pervec shekullimave i dehuri denohet dhe me vdekje pasi ka vrare njerez.Ne sheriatin islam nuk justifikohesh dot para gjykates nese krimin e ke bere ne gjendje normale apo te dehur pasi kur fillove te pish ke qene ne gjendje normale dhe sta ka dhene asnje pijen me zor.




*I dehur vret babain e shokun, plagos të ëmën e kushëririn* 



• Krim i rëndë në qytetin e Vlorës. Një 22 vjecar ka vrarë me automatik kallashnikov të atin dhe shokun e tij, ndërsa ka plagosur të ëmën dhe kushëririn. Policia tha se i riu kishte kryer krimin në gjendje të dehur dhe se ishte arrestuar pak minuta pas vrasjes së ndodhur afër mesnatës. 

DESHMIA E NENES 

VLORE-Një krim i rëndë tronditi mbrëmë qytetin bregdetar të Vlorës. Një 22 vjecar ka vrarë ne gjendje te dehur me armë 
zjarri të atin dhe shokun e tij, ndërsa ka plagosur të ëmën dhe kushëririn. 
Ngjarja e rëndë ka ndodhur mbrëmjen e kaluar rreth ores 23:30 në një banese ne lagjen “Bashkimi” prane vendhedhjes së mbeturinave. Gjithshka ka nisur kur djali i familjes Lulaj ka mberritur ne shtepi ne gjendje te dehur se bashku me te kusheririn, shokun e ngushte si dhe te atin. Ne banese kane filluar debatet e ashpra ku sherri degjeneroi ne goditje ndaj njeri-tjetrit. 
Per nje moment Arjan Lulaj 22 vjec rrëmben nje kallashnikov qe kishte pa leje ne banese dhe qellon ne drejtim te familjareve duke lene te vdekur te atin Musa Lulaj 50 vjec dhe shokun e tij Bledar Xhaferraj 28 vjec. 22 vjecari ka lene te plagosur dhe nene e tij Sofie Lulaj
me nje plumb ne kembe si dhe kushëririn, djalin e dajës Jovan Lazaj po në gjendje te dehur. Autori eshte prangosur vetem pak minuta larg vendit te ngjarjes ne gjendje te dehur se bashku me armen e krimit. 

(s.g/BalkanWeb)http://www.balkanweb.com/sitev4/lajm.php?id=36353

----------


## _Mersin_

*NDËSHKIMI I BLETËS SË DEHUR – DËSHMI KUR’ANORE*

Inxh. Abdu’d Daim El Kehil 

 Sa here që thellohemi në librin e Allahut të Madhëruar, besimi ynë shtohet  dhe forcohet, e krahas tij, edhe dashuria jone për këtë fe të pastër. Arsyeja e kësaj mbështetet në faktet e shumta shkencore me të cilat shndrit ky Kur’an Madhështor dhe të cilat për çdo ditë, si margaritarë të çmuar, zbulohen e vërtetohen nga shkencëtarë të ndryshëm. Kjo, normalisht, na bënë krenar me përkatësinë fetare që kemi. 

Nga çudirat e bletës është edhe ajo që shkencëtaret e quajnë “Fenomeni i dehjes tek Bleta”. Disa bletë gjatë thithjes së nektarit të luleve hasin edhe në disa lëndë dehëse si Etanoli, e cila gjendet në disa fruta të pjekur në natyrë. Bleta me gjuhen e saj thith diç nga ky element dhe mu ashtu siç dehet njeriu, dehet edhe ajo, madje ndodhë të jetë nën ndikimin e asaj lënde plot 48 orë. Gjestet e saj pas konsumimit janë identike me ato të një njeriu të dehur; ajo bëhet armiqësore, e vrazhdë dhe agresive. Ajo mund prish mjaltin duke hedhur këtë lëndë në të, që shpie në helmimin e tij. 

Problematika lind këtu. Allahu i Madhëruar e përshkruan mjaltin si shërues megjithëqë ne mësuam se ajo prishet:

“يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاءٌ لِلنَّاسِ

...Nga barqet e tyre (të bletëve) del lëng, ngjyra e të cilit është e ndryshme dhe në të cilin ka shërim (bar-ilaç) për njerëz...”. En Nahl, 69. 

 Atëherë çfarë e bën mjaltin të mbrojtur dhe të pastër?

Logjikisht, nëse kihet parasysh mëshira e Allahut të Madhëruar shprehet në faktin që mjaltin e bëri shërim, duhet që t’i ketë bërë edhe mjete mbrojtëse, gjë kjo që shtyri shkencëtarët në studime konkrete për 30 vite me radhë. 

Gjatë këtyre studimeve bleta ishte nën vëzhgim të rreptë dhe pas një kohe të gjatë vërejtën se në çdo zgjua të bletës ka bletë tjera që janë sikur një pjesë alarmuese dhe të cilat ndiejnë erën e bletës së dehur të cilën e luftojnë dhe e largojnë nga zgjoi.  

Ta meditojmë bashkërisht urtësinë me të cilën disponon bota e bletëve. Ato jo vetëm që nuk pranojnë në shoqërinë e tyre një bletë të tillë, por edhe e përzurin dhe ndëshkojnë, ndaj, me plot keqardhje duhet shtruar pyetjen: A nuk janë bletët më të mençura se shumë njerëz?!
Bletët që identifikohen me këtë gjest, fitojnë një imazh të keq në shoqëri megjithëqë prapë, pas kthjelljes totale dhe pastrimit të plotë nga ajo lëndë, i lejohet të hyjë në zgjua. 
Bletët për të mbajtur gjendjen nën kontroll dhe për të pastruar zgjoin prej shembujve të kësaj blete të dehur, vendosin “bee bouncers”, ose thënë, pakëz si humor me këtë gjuhën e sodit,  “Bodigarda” të zgjoit. Nëse ajo insiston tek vendi i mbledhjes së mjaltit, atëherë detyra e bletëve mbrojtëse është që t’ia thyejnë këmbët për të parandaluar kështu rimarrjen e kësaj lënde dehëse.  

Allahu i Madhëruar pajisi bletët me aparaturë nëpërmjet së cilës arrijnë të dallojnë bletën e dehur dhe ta largojnë menjëherë nga zgjoi për të mos ardhur deri tek prishja e mjaltit. Bletët madje kanë ligje të prera për ndëshkimin e bletëve të dehura duke filluar nga largimi e deri tek thyerja e këmbëve.

I madhëruar qofsh o Allah! A edhe bletët po refuzuakan alkoolin?

Tashmë, si zakonisht kur të shohim këto fenomene, shtrojmë pyetjen normale: Kush ia mësoi bletës ketë sjellje?Thotë Allahu i Madhëruar:

“رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى

..."Zoti ynë është Ai që çdo sendi i dha formën e vet, pastaj e udhëzoi atë?”. Taha, 50. 
Këtu hasim në legjislacion perfekt. Ndoshta ata kundërshtarët e ligjeve të Islamit që ndalojnë lëndët dehëse dhe urdhërojnë ndëshkimin e alkoolistit, do të kthjellen nga dehja e tyre shpirtërore dhe duke rivlerësuar pozitën e tyre prej qenie me intelekt, do ta pyesin vetveten: Po a nuk duhet ne më shumë se sa bleta ta përfillim këtë ligj?!

----------


## _Mersin_

Në Sunen-in e Ebu Daudit, Tirmidhiut dhe Ibn Maxhes thuhet se Pejgamberi (a.s.) ka thënë: “*Cilado grua që marton vetveten pa lejen e kujdestarit të saj, akti i martesës së saj është i pavlefshme, akti i martesës së saj është i pavlefshëm, akti i martesës së saj është i pavlefshëm.*

Kujdestar konsiderohet babai kur eshte gjalle ose vellai ose xhaxhai kur nuk ka baba ose vella.Kjo pasi vajza mund te rrembehet nga emocionet e dashurise dhe Babit i takon e drejta e tij pasi eshte kujdesur per ta edukuar dhe rritur nderkohe ai eshte i lire nga emocionet dhe llogjikon ftohte per te miren e vajzes.Gjithashtu dhe babai nuk ka te drejte ta martoj vajzen pa pelqimin e saj.

Gjithashtu Islami e denon dashurine ilegale sepse ka vendosur bazen e sinqeritetit ne dashuri, e cila eshte martesa.Nje person qe te do dhe smartohet me ty tregon se ai eshte hipokrit pasi dashuria per te eshte vetem dashuri e castit dhe aventure.
Allahu thote ne kuran.

5:5. 
.... Gratë e ndershme besimtare, dhe (gra) të ndershme nga ata të cilëve u është dhënë libri para jush, kur atyre u jepni pjesën e caktuar të kurorës, *por duke pasur për qëllim martesën, jo imoralitetin dhe jo si dashnore ilegale.* E kush mohon (tradhton) besimin, ai ka asgjësuar veprën e vet dhe ai në botën tjetër është prej të shkatërruarve. 



*Vajza ikën me të dashurin, babai vetëvritet me çifte* 


BERAT Nuk ka mundur të pranojë dot faktin se vajza i është larguar nga banesa me të dashurin, dhe në gjendje depresioni i ka dhënë fund jetës duke u vetëqëlluar me armë zjarri. Ngjarja e rëndë ka ndodhur mbrëmjen e djeshme, në fshatin Flloq të rrethit të Skraparit. Sipas policisë, Dilaver Gjoka, banor i këtij fshati, në kushte të rënda depresioni është vetëvrarë mbrëmjen e ditës së martë me armën e gjahut të cilën e kishte me leje. "Nga hetimet e para rezulton se shkak i vetëflijimit ka qenë largimi i vajzës së tij 17-vjeçare, nxënëse në vitin e tretë të gjimnazit, me të dashurin", - shtojnë drejtues të policisë lokale. 
NGJARJA 
Mësohet se informacioni për ngjarjen ka mbërritur në komisariatin e policisë Çorovodë rreth orës 20:30 të mbrëmjes së martë. Kjo ka bërë që grupi i ekspertëve të niset menjëherë drejt vendit të ngjarjes. Nga konstatimet e para, është mësuar se 63-vjeçari është gjetur i vrarë në dhomën e tij të gjumit. Vetëvrasja është kryer në momentin që ai ka qenë i vetëm në dhomë. Pas krismës së armës, familjarët kanë rendur me shpejtësi, por vdekja e të zotit të shtëpisë ka qenë e menjëhershme. "63-vjeçari është vetëqëlluar një armë gjahu të kalibrit 12 mm, e prodhimit turk, me numër 11 2956, të cilën e mbante me leje. Nga hetimet e para të ekspertëve, rezulton se Gjoka ka gjetur vdekjen e menjëhershme si pasojë e shkrepjes së armës në trupin e tij, në afërsi të kraharorit", - shtojnë burimet zyrtare. Policia bllokoi në vendin e ngjarjes armën dhe disa fishekë të saj. Trupi i pajetë i 63-vjeçarit u dërgua në morgun e spitalit, ndërsa pas përfundimit të ekspertizës mjeko-ligjore, u mor nga familjarët. 
HETIMET 
Nga hetimet e para dhe marrja në pyetje e familjarëve, është mësuar se Gjoka i dha fund jetës në një moment depresioni. Vajza e tij, Brunilda, nxënëse në vitin e tretë në gjimnazin e Çorovodës, mësohet se ishte larguar nga banesa disa ditë më parë me të dashurin e saj. Ajo kishte pasur një lidhje me një djalë nga Çorovoda, për të cilën ishin vënë në dijeni dhe familjarët. Por, 63-vjeçari nuk e kishte pranuar këtë lidhje, për shkak të moshës ende të re të vajzës. Pas disa debatesh mes tyre, vajza kishte vendosur të largohej nga banesa me të dashurin, gjë të cilën babai i saj nuk e ka miratuar. Ajo është nisur për në shkollë ditën e djeshme dhe nuk është rikthyer më në banesën e saj, duke njoftuar familjarët se do të jetonte me të dashurin. Në një gjendje depresioni për largimin e vajzës nga shtëpia, babai mësohet se i dha fund jetës duke u vetëvrarë me armën e gjahut.

----------


## _Mersin_

El Xheuzexhaniju përmend se Haxhaxhit i kallëzuan krimin e një burri, i cili kish përdhunuar të motrën e vet. Haxhaxhi urdhëroi: “Burgosini dhe pyesni ata shokë të Pejgamberit (a.s.) që janë këtu, për dënimin që duhet dhënë.” 

Kështu, ata pyetën Abdullah Ibn Ebu Mutarrifin (r.a.), i cili tha: “Kam dëgjuar Pejgamberin (a.s.) të thotë: “*Këdo që martohet, përdhunon a kryen marrëdhënie intime me një grua, me të cilën e ka të ndaluar martesën për shkak të farefisnisë, goditeni në mes me shpatë* (d.m.th., vriteni)!” 

Imam Ahmedi është shprehur tekstualisht, sipas variantit që përcillet nga Ismail Ibn Saidi, se “çdo burrë që martohet me gruan e babait, ose me një grua me të cilën e ka të ndaluar martesën për shkak të lidhjes farefisnore, ai vritet, ndërsa pasuria e tij, pas sekuestrimit, futet në arkën e shtetit.” Ky gjykim është i saktë, sepse është në pajtim me vendimin e të Dërguarit të Allahut (a.s.).

Imam Ahmedi, Nesaiu e të tjerë, përcjellin nga el Bera’ Ibn Azibi (r.a.), i cili rrëfen: “Takova dajën tim, Ebu Burden, që mbante një flamur në dorë, dhe e pyeta: ‘Ku po shkon?’ Ai m’u përgjigj: *‘Më ka dërguar i Dërguari i Allahut (a.s.) te një burrë që është martuar me gruan e babait të vet, që ta vras dhe t’i marr pasurinë.’”* 


*Babai i foshnjës është njëherazi edhe babai i nënës që e ka lindur atë.*

Nën kërcënimin e armës, Ferit Jaupi e ka përdhunuar të bijën më 14 gusht 2006 

Një ngjarje e pazakontë ka tronditur fshatin Gjerë në Gramsh. Familjes Jaupi i është shtuar një anëtar tjetër, por pjesa dërrmuese e familjarëve nuk kishin dijeni për ardhjen në jetë të foshnjës. Vajza e madhe A.J. 15 vjeçe, kishte lindur bebin në muajin qershor të këtij viti. Nëse do deshifrohej e gjithë ngjarja me pak nota “emancipuese”, mbase gjithçka do të kalonte me atë shprehjen: “Çudia më e madhe tri ditë zgjat”. Por, ngjarja në fjalë mbart akoma dhimbje e perversitet brenda saj. Babai i foshnjës është njëherazi edhe babai i nënës që e ka lindur atë. Nën kërcënimin e armës, Ferit Jaupi e ka përdhunuar të bijën më 14 gusht 2006. Më 13 qershor 2007, e bija vetëm 15 vjeçe, ka lindur në maternitetin e Elbasanit foshnjën e seksit vajzë. Ngjarja ka mbetur e pazbuluar për gjithë këto kohë, derisa e zonja e shtëpisë (gruaja e përdhunuesit dhe nëna e viktimës) ka mësuar të vërtetën. Për nëntë muaj, e bija dhe i shoqi arritën t’i fshehin krijesën që rritej në barkun e vajzës. Shëndeti i saj, trupi pak i kërrusur dhe gjoksi i madh, i kanë dhënë 15- vjeçares shanset për të kaluar gjithë shtatzëninë pa rënë në sy të askujt. Datën e lindjes e ka çuar vetë i ati në maternitetin e Elbasanit. Vajza është regjistruar me gjenealitetet e sakta. Fëmijën e ka justifikuar tek infermieret si një shtatzëni jashtë martese, duke mos pasur më dëshirën ta rrisë vetë. Pas procedurave përkatëse, materniteti i Elbasanit e ka çuar foshnjën në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës në Durrës. Policia e Gramshit ka arrestuar babain “monstër”, pasi në dyert e saj kanë behur nënë e bijë. Ato kanë denoncuar 42-vjeçarin për incestin brenda familjes, fryt i së cilës ishte dhe vajza e vogël. 15 vjeçarja, në gjendje të rëndë psikologjike ka deponuar ngjarjen në polici, ndërsa ka shfaqur urrejtje për babain, që e detyronte të kryente vepra perverse nën kërcënimin e armës prej më shumë se një viti. 
Si ka ndodhur ngjarja? 
Babai më kërcënoi me armë, kur nuk ishte nëna në shtëpi. Më përdhunoi dhe më ka detyruar edhe më vonë për marrëdhënie. 
Çfarë ndodhi më pas? 
Pas disa muajsh kuptova se kisha mbetur shtatzënë. Babai më kërcënoi të mos i tregoja askujt. E kam mbajtur të fshehur për nëntë muaj, derisa e linda. Edhe në fshat askush nuk e dinte. 
Si mundët t’ia mbani të fshehur nënës suaj? 
Rrija shumë larg saj, në dhomë e ku mundja. Mbase dhe shëndeti im dhe trupi pak i kërrusur më dhanë mundësinë t’ia fshehja… 
Kur lindët dhe si u regjistruat në maternitet? 
Më çoi babai në maternitetin e Elbasanit. U regjistrova me emrin e saktë. Infermiereve u thamë se lindja ime ishte jashtë martese dhe nuk pranuam ta merrnim me vete. Linda vajzë. E lashë në spital dhe u largova. Që atëherë nuk e kam parë më fëmijën tim. 
Si u zbulua e vërteta, kur i treguat nënës? 
Nuk ia mbaja dot më të fshehtë, i tregova gjithçka kishte ndodhur, pasi kisha frikë se e njëjta gjë mund të m’i ndodhte edhe motrës tjetër. I kam treguar 10 ditë më parë nënës dhe vendosëm ta denoncoj tim atë. (GazetaShqiptare)http://www.balkanweb.com/sitev4/lajm.php?id=12378

----------


## _Mersin_

*8. Dhe kur të pyeten ato vajza të varrosura të gjalla, 
9. Për çfarë mëkati ato janë mbytur,* 
10. Dhe kur fletushkat të jenë shpaluar, 
11. Dhe kur qielli të jetë hequr, 
12. Dhe kur Xhehennemi të jetë ndezur fort, 
13. Dhe kur Xhenneti të jetë afruar, 
14. Atëbotë njeriu do ta dijë se çka ka ofruar (të mirë ose të keqe). Sure Tekvir



*Foshnja në Durrës vdiq pas hedhjes në plehra*
Publikuar më Premte, 26 Dhjetor 2008 20:37:00

Durrës- Foshnja pa jetë e gjetur mëngjesin e djeshëm në vendin e grumbullimit të plehrave në Porto Romano nuk ka lindur në maternitet. Madje, sipas policisë, ajo ka lindur e gjallë dhe ka humbur jetën, vetëm pasi është hedhur në vendin e mbeturinave. 

Këto janë konkluzionet paraprake të hetimeve të nisura nga grupi i ekspertëve të policisë së Durrësit, fill pas gjetjes së foshnjës së seksit femër në plehrat e Porto Romanos. “Përfundimet e deritanishme nga ana e specialistëve të kriminalistikës janë se foshnja ka lindur e gjallë, me peshë 3.7 kg”- thanë burimet policore. 

Grupi hetimor ka analizuar dhe kqyrjet e regjistrit të lindjeve në maternitetin e Durrësit ku ka rezultuar se kjo foshnje nuk ka lindur në maternitet. 

Specialistët e policisë pasi kanë marrë në pyetje shoferin, se ku ka marrë koshat e plehrave kanë përcaktuar zonën ku është bërë hedhja dhe po hetojnë për zbardhjen e ngjarjes. 

Foshnja u gjet dje nga disa fëmijë që rrëmonin mes plehrave, të cilët panë trupin pa jetë të një të sapolinduri. Pas kësaj, mbërriti policia, e cila nisi menjëherë hetimet për ngjarjen. 


http://www.google.com/search?hl=it&q...a&lr=&aq=f&oq=

----------


## _Mersin_

*2:268. 
 Djalli ju frikëson nga varfëria dhe ju urdhëron për të këqija, e All-llahu ju garanton falje (mëkatesh) e begati; All-llahu është Dhurues i Madh, i Dijshëm 

6:151. 
 Thuaj: "Ejani t'ju lexojë atë që me të vërtetë ju ndaloi Zoti juaj: të mos i shoqëroni Atij asnjë send, të silleni mirë me prindërit, të mos i mbytni fëmijët tuaj për shkak të varfërisë, sepse Ne u ushqejmë juve dhe ata, të mos u afroheni mëkateve të hapta apo të fshehta, mos e mbytni njeriun sepse mbytjen e tij e ndaloi All-llahu, përpos kur është me vend. Këto janë porositë e Tij, kështu të mendoni thellë.  

17:31. 
 Ju mos i mbytni fëmijët tuaj nga frika e varfërisë, se Ne ua sigurojmë furnizimin atyre dhe juve, e mbytja e tyre është mëkat i madh. * 


*Fëmija i katërt që nga fillimi i vitit është bërë pjesë e këtij institucioni pas braktisjes nga prindërit.* 

Mbrëmjen e së martës, foshnja e seksit mashkull është lënë në derën e jetimores në qytetin e Vlorës. Të qarat e tij janë dëgjuar nga roja, i cili e ka kuptuar menjëherë se bëhej fjalë për një fëmijë të braktisur, siç kishte ndodhur dhe disa herë më parë. Punonjëset e Shtëpisë së Foshnjës janë kujdesur për të, duke e ngrohur dhe ushqyer, ndërsa më vonë fëmija i është nënshtruar analizave mjekësore. Mjekja e institucionit u shpreh se foshnja ka ende me vete numrin e shënuar në maternitet, si shenjë dalluese për të mos u ngatërruar me fëmijët e tjerë, i cili korrespondon me atë të nënës. Kjo shenjë dhe gjurmët që mund të jenë lënë në rrobat e fëmijës pritet që të çojnë hetuesit në identifikimin e nënës.        


*Athinë, babai shqiptar mbyt foshnjën shtatëmuajshe*

Tmerr mes komunitetit shqiptar në Athinë teksa një 33-vjeçar vret në gjumë fëmijën e tij shtatë muajsh vetëm sepse ai kishte lindur me probleme shëndetësore.

Shekulli Online 
Merkure, 28 Maj 2008 09:09:00


ATHINË- Tmerr mes komunitetit shqiptar në Athinë teksa një 33-vjeçar vret në gjumë fëmijën e tij shtatë muajsh vetëm sepse ai kishte lindur me probleme shëndetësore. Babai është përpjekur që të fshehë krimin makabër duke e raportuar si një vdekje nga sëmundja por është tradhtuar nga shenjat e mbytjes në lëkurën e njomë të foshnjës. Pak orë më pas, ai është “dorëzuar” duke pranuar në polici se nuk mund të mbante një fëmijë të paralizuar në disa gjymtyrë dhe probleme në veshka. Pas kësaj policia ka arrestuar babanë e fëmijës, Festim Mullain, i cili banonte në lagjen “Agjiu Anargjirus” të Athinës. 

Krimi

Nga hetimet e para të policisë greke është mësuar se pak pas mesnatës të së hënës babai i fëmijës ka njoftuar të vëllanë që banon në apartamentin ngjitur me të duke i kërkuar ndihmë se fëmija e tij nuk ndihej shumë mirë. Kur vëllai i Festim Mullait ka shkuar tek foshnja ka vënë re se ajo ishte e vdekur. Të dy vëllezërit kanë njoftuar spitalin dhe policinë duke thënë se foshnja kishte vdekur nga sëmundja. Por pak minuta më pas aty ka behur mjeku ligjor, i cili ka konstatuar menjëherë se fëmija kishte disa shenja të dyshimta rreth qafës. Një ekspertizë më e hollësishme ka treguar se shenjat në qafën e foshnjës vinin nga një shtrëngim i fuqishëm me duar, i cili i kishte bllokuar edhe rrugët e frymëmarrjes. Menjëherë policia greke ka arrestuar babanë e fëmijës dhe e ka dërguar në komisariat për ta marrë në pyetje. 

Pohimi

Për orë të tëra 33-vjeçari Festim Mullai ka insistuar se foshnja e tij kishte vdekur nga sëmundja por më pas është dorëzuar duke pranuar gjithçka. Ai ka dëshmuar në polici se kishte vrarë fëmijën e tij sepse kishte lindur me probleme të theksuara shëndetësore. Ai ishte një fëmijë i lindur para kohe dhe për katër muaj kishte qëndruar në inkubator. Por kur kishte dalë mjekët kishin zbuluar se fëmija kishte disa gjymtyrë të paralizuar si dhe kishte probleme në veshka. Kjo gjë e kishte dëshpëruar së tepërmi të atin, i cili nuk kishte mundësi financiare që të rriste apo kuronte foshnjën. Në kushtet e depresionit ai kishte nisur që të pinte alkool pothuajse çdo ditë. Fqinjët e tij kanë pohuar në polici se shpesh herë Festim Mullai ushtronte edhe dhunë mbi bashkëshorten. Madje edhe pak orë përpara vrasjes ai kishte dhunuar të shoqen dhe ajo ishte larguar nga shtëpia për tek disa kushërinj të saj. 

*Kavajë, gjendet një foshnjë e vrarë*

Ajo u mbyt me duar e më pas u hodh në lumë. Dyshohet se ishte fryt jashtëmartesor


Një foshnjë e porsalindur është gjetur e vrarë në anë të lumit Shkumbin, ndërkohë që policia ka nisur punën për identifikimin e autorëve. Ngjarja makabër ka ndodhur në Rrogozhinë të Kavajës. Foshnja e seksit femër ishte hedhur në lumë dhe mendohet se është nj ngjarje për çështje nderi. Grupi hetimor nga policia e Kavajës është njoftuar mëngjesin e djeshëm se një banor i zonës ka njoftuar uniformat blu se një foshnjë e vdekur ishte parë në anë të lumit Shkumbin. Menjëherë në vendin e ngjarjes kanë shkuar shërbimet policore, të cilët kanë konstatuar se foshnja ishte e seksit femër dhe kishte vetëm pak ditë që kishte lindur. Por, menjëherë pas kësaj ngjarjeje, autoritetet e policisë lokale kanë njoftuar Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës dhe për në vendin e ngjarjes janë nisur "skuadra e vrasjeve". Këta të fundit kanë studiuar edhe njëherë gjithë provat e gjetura dhe më pas e kanë nisur viktimën për në morgun e Tiranës. Pikërisht rreth orës 11:00, foshnja është sjellë në kryeqytet dhe ekspertët e mjekësisë-ligjore kanë nisur ekzaminimet për të zbuluar shkakun e vdekjes. Nga të dhënat paraprake të grupit të punës në morgun e Tiranës mësohet se vajza e porsalindur është mbytur me duar në fyt, ku dallohen disa shenja dhune dhe më pas është hedhur në lumë. Sipas tyre, foshnja mund të kishte më shumë se tetë orë që kishte vdekur, që nga momenti i gjetjes së saj. Nga ana tjetër, grupi hetimor i skuadrës së vrasjeve ka nisur punën për dokumentimin e kësaj vepre penale. Nga të dhënat hetimore rezulton se ky është një krim i pastër brenda familjes dhe dyshohet se është kryer për çështje nderi. Burimet policore bënë të ditur për gazetën "Shqip", se e porsalindura dyshohet se ka qenë fryt i ndonjë lidhjeje të jashtëligjshme. "Familja e nënës së saj nuk e ka pranuar turpin në derë dhe kanë vendosur që ta vrasin. Megjithatë, edhe gruaja që e ka lindur mund të ketë mbajtur të fshehtë shtatzëninë e saj", detajuan më tej burimet nga grupi hetimor. Duke marrë shkas nga këto rrethana, eprorët e policisë kanë kërkuar nga vartësit që të përpilohet një listë me gjithë emrat e dyshuar për sherre brenda familjes që shtrihen në atë zonë. Sipas hetimeve, rrezja e të dyshuarve nuk është shumë e gjerë për arsye se personi që e ka hedhur foshnjën e ka njohur shumë mirë atë zonë. Megjithatë, po sipas inspektorëve, lumi ka pasur rrjedhë me shpejtësi më të madhe gjatë këtyre ditëve, duke sjellë kështu, shtrirje më të gjerë gjeografike për të dyshuarit e kësaj vrasjeje. Sipas nenit 81 të Kodit Penal, vrasja e foshnjës e kryer me dashje nga nëna, menjëherë pas lindjes, përbën kundërvajtje penale dhe dënohet me gjobë ose me burgim deri në dy vjet.

----------


## _Mersin_

54. (Përkujto) Lutin kur ai popullit të vet i tha: "A bëni atë punë të shëmtuar që edhe vetë ju e kuptoni (se është e keqe)?" 
55. *A vërtet, ju nga epshi kontaktoni me meshkujt, i braktisni gratë tuaja? Ju jeni popull injorantë (xhahil)* 56. Përgjegje e popullit të tij nuk qe tjetër vetëm se të thonë: "Përzienie familjen e Lutit nga vendi juaj, sepse ata janë njerëz që ruajnë pastërtinë?" Sure Nemel


Te jesh e bukur nen perdorimin e nje mashkulli do te thote qe te zhvleresohet bukuria.Kjo eshte bota moderne sot kur bukuria nuk mund te flase kunder degjenerimit pasi ajo zhvleresohet prej atyre qe mund te jene homoseksuale apo transvetitet edhe pse kane pasuri shume te madhe sa mund te blejne kurora dhe bukuri.


*Trump i heq kuroren Miss Kalifornise*
11/06/2009 02:25

Miss Kalifornia, Carrie Prejean ka humbur kuroren e saj pasi ka folur per martesat e homoseksualeve. duke theksuar se martesa duhet te jete midis nje burri dhe nje gruaje.

Heqja e trofeut eshte bere nga pronari i konkursit Miss Amerika, Donald Trump. 

Titulli i kaloi te klasifikuares se dyte, Tami Farell. 

Rregullorja parashikon qe miss-et nuk mund te marrin pozicione per tema qe bien ndesh me parimet e shoqerise.

http://www.top-channel.tv/new/artikull.php?id=154205

ose

Ketu

Përveç gjysmë-pagjethe photo skandal, i Prejean mbretërimit si Miss California krijuar edhe në titujt e Miss USA procesion në prill pasi ajo është përgjigjur një pyetje nga Perez Hilton lidhur me qëndrimin e saj mbi martesën e homoseksualëve. Ajo tha se besonte se martesa "duhet të jetë mes një burri dhe një gruaje."



Kjo eshte Amerika ... .Presim ndonje vetvrasje.lol

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Pershendetje, Allahu te shperbleft..........

----------


## _Mersin_

Po Ibn Abasi përcjell se Pejgamberi (a.s.) ka thënë: Këdo që shkon(ben marredhenie) me kafshën, vriteni dhe, së bashku me të, vriteni edhe kafshën!  Ky gjykim është në pajtim me parimin që ka vënë Ligjvënësi për masat ndëshkimore: Sa më i madh të jetë harami, aq më i ashpër dhe më i rëndë është dënimi


16:72. 
 All-llahu krijoi për ju bashkëshorte nga vetë lloji juaj, e prej bashkëshorteve tuaja - fëmijë e nipa dhe ju furnizoi me (ushqime) të mira. A besojnë ata të pavërtetën, e të mirat e All-llahut i mohojnë?  
30:21. 
 Dhe nga faktet (e madhërisë së) e Tij është që për të mirën tuaj, Ai krijoi nga vetë lloji juaj palën (gratë), ashtu që të gjeni prehje tek ato dhe në mes jush krijoi dashuri dhe mëshirë. Në këtë ka argumente për njerëzit që mendojnë.  



*Gruaja martohet me qen*

Një grua 29 vjeçare, Emily Mabou nga fshati Aburi i Ganës është martuar me qenin e saj 18-muajsh në një ceremoni në të cilën *kanë marrë pjesë dy priftë* dhe fshatarët kureshtarë, raporton e përditshmja lokale Daily Dose. Vëllai i saj më i ri David Mabou ka thënë se familja e saj e ka bojkotuar dasmën e saj për të cilën kanë cilësuar si një hap i marrë për të luftuar vetminë e saj ". Por zonja Mabou ka thënë: "Kam pasur në lidhje me shumë meshkuj këtu në Togo, dhe të gjithë janë të njëjtë  aventurierë dhe tradhtarë. Qeni im është i butë dhe besnik ndaj meje si dhe më trajton me shumë respekt", ka shtuar nusja e re. E pyetur se si planifikon të rritë fëmijë me burrin e saj të ri, zonja Mabou është përgjigjur shkurt: Do të adoptojmë".

http://www.tiranaobserver.com.al/al/...0600&Itemid=56

Po priftat cdonin ne dasen xhanem? Apo prisnin qe qeni te hudhte buqeten me lule mbrapa.lol

----------


## _Mersin_

Profeti a.s thote tre jane njerzit me te keqinj.

Plaku imoral
Mbreti genjeshtar
I varferi mendjemadh



*Pi viagra, vdes në banjën e motelit* 

» Dërguar më: 23/07/2009 - 13:39 



Irma Hoxha

FIER Ndonëse i moshuar, ka shkuar të shuajë epshet seksuale në një nga motelet e qytetit. Për të kaluar një moment të nxehtë kënaqësie, 67-vjeçari ka “zgjedhur” një prostitutë, ndërsa ka blerë dhe viagra. Seksi “ilegal” i ka kushtuar shumë shtrenjtë të moshuarit, i cili ka vdekur në banjën e motelit pas përdorimit të medikamentit në fjalë. Ngjarja ka ndodhur paraditen e djeshme, në periferi të qytetit të Fierit. Burime zyrtare nga Drejtoria e Policisë së këtij qarku, bëjnë me dije se ka përfunduar në pranga punonjësja e seksit, Edlira Xhelili. 32-vjeçarja nga qyteti i Patosit akuzohet për “ushtrim prostitucioni”. 

NGJARJA 

Vitet e shumta që mbante mbi kurriz nuk ia kanë zbehur aspak dëshirën për seks. A.Sina ka vendosur të provojë kënaqësinë seksuale, ashtu si dhe meshkujt e grupmoshave më të reja, në një nga motelet që ndodhen në periferi të qytetit, larg syve të të njohurve dhe familjarëve. Sipas burimeve policore, i moshuari kishte gjetur dhe partneren. Kjo, një 32-vjeçare që njihej prej kohësh si punonjëse seksi në zonën e Fierit. Mësohet se Sina ka shkuar në motel për të kaluar disa momente kënaqësie me Edlira Xhelilin, e cila do të shpërblehej për seancën e seksit. Plaku ka marrë masa që çdo gjë të shkonte mirë. Para se te nisej për në motel, ai kishte blerë viagra për të qenë në formë seksualisht. Por, gjithçka ka përfunduar në dramë. Pasi ka pirë medikamentin, 67-vjeçari ka ndjerë shqetësime. Ai ka shpejtuar të shkojë në banjë, ku dhe ka ndërruar jetë. Vonesa e partnerit ka shqetësuar Xhelilin, e cila është terrorizuar kur ka gjetur plakun duke dhënë shpirt në tualet. Punonjësja e seksit ka lajmëruar recepsionistin e motelit, ky pronarin dhe më pas është sinjalizuar dhe policia. 


ARRESTIMI 

Efektivat blu e kanë gjetur të pajetë 67-vjeçarin me origjinë nga fshati Panahor i Mallakastrës. Pas kryerjes së veprimeve hetimore, ka rezultuar se viktima nuk kishte shenja dhune në trup dhe se vdekja i ishte shkaktuar si pasojë e një ataku miokard në zemër. Sipas mjeko-ligjorëve, ataku është shkaktuar si pasojë e një aritmie të papritur, ndikuar nga përdorimi i medikamentit stimulues, viagra. Burimet e mësipërme pohojnë se A.Sina, baba i 6 fëmijëve, që prej dy vitesh banonte në lagjen “1 Maj” të qytetit të Fierit. Ndërkohë, policia ka shoqëruar në dhomat e paraburgimit punonjësen e seksit, Edlira Xhelili. Pritet që Gjykata e Shkallës së Parë e rrethit të vendosë masën e sigurisë në ngarkim të 32-vjeçares.


http://balkanweb.com/gazetav5/artikull.php?id=62938


*Kam kaq kohe qe flas tek kjo tema per kete fenomen.* :ngerdheshje: 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...3&postcount=12

----------


## _Mersin_

Eshte e ndaluar pirja, konsumimi, prodhimi dhe shperndarja e Alkolit ne Islam.Cdo kush qe merr pjese ne kete pune eshte bashkefajtor.

*4:85. 
 Kush ofron ndihmë të mirë, do të ketë pjesë nga ajo,dhe kush ofron ndihmë të keqe do të ngarkohet me të. All-llahu është i plotfuqishëm ndaj çdo sendi.* 


U japin birra në dasmë, ta miturat në spital 




TIRANE- Dy të mitura kanë përfunduar në spital pasi prindërit e tyre u kishin dhënë për të pirë birra në dasmë. Aleksandra Gj., dhe Adelina M., që të dyja nga 8 vjeçe, kishin përfunduar në spitalin e fëmijëve, në Qendrën Spitalore Universitare Nënë Tereza në Tiranë, me dhimbje dhe prerje barku pasditen e së dielës. Prindërit kanë dyshuar për një helmim ushqimi në lokalin Kështjella, në Ndroq ku kishin qenë të ftuar në drekë për një dasmë. Pretendimi i prindërve është hetuar nga policia, por edhe ekspertët e mjekësisë ligjore, të cilët kanë për detyrë të sqarojnë shkaqet dhe llojet e ushqimeve që kishin shkaktuar gjendjen e rëndë shëndetësore te vogëlushet. Burime pranë grupit të hetimit thanë se, pas analizimit të ushqimeve të konsumuara, ka rezultuar se gjendja e vështirësuar shëndetësore tek dy të mitura kishte ardhur nga konsumi i birrës prej tyre. Konsumi i birrës prej vajzave të vogla është pranuar edhe nga prindërit e tyre, të cilët kanë deklaruar se nuk ishin në dijeni se ajo sasi e pijes alkoolike që i kishin dhënë vajzave të mund të shkaktonte një gjendje të tillë shëndetësore. Vajzat janë lejuar të kthehen në shtëpitë e tyre pas ndihmës së parë mjekësore, dhe pasi bluzat e bardha kishin siguruar se gjendja e tyre ishte normalizuar dhe se nuk mund të kishin komplikacione gjatë qëndrimit në banesa. ge.xha.


Pezullohen hetimet për çiftin që vdiq pasi konsumoi verë 






Pezullohen hetimet e nisura pas vdekjes së çiftit Tomorr Rrumbullaku dhe Diana Xibraku në një lokal në Durrës, ku dyshohej për një rrjet trafiku të drogës me shishet e verës. Lajmi bëhet i ditur nga burime zyrtare pranë kësaj prokurorie, të cilat saktësuan se gjatë verifikimeve nuk u gjet asnjë provë që të na dërgonte tek autorët e mundshëm. Për pasojë, u vendos për pezullimin e hetimeve dhe dërgimin e dosjes në polici. Dyshonim për një rrjet të trafikut të drogës me shishet e verës. Trafikantët e tresnin lëndën narkotike në verë dhe më pas, përmes laboratorëve e përftonin sërish atë. Dyshimet nisën pas vdekjes së çiftit në Durrës, por fakti që nuk gjetëm asnjë provë tjetër, na detyroi të pezullonim hetimet. Në rast se policia gjen ndonjë të dhënë shtesë, atëherë mund të rifillojmë hetimet, - tha një burim pranë organit të akuzës për Krime të Rënda. Në fakt, në shishen e verës që konsumuan Tomorr Rrumbullaku dhe mikja e tij, Xibraku, është zbuluar se kishte përqindje të lëndës narkotike. Fakti që nuk u zbulua se ku e kishin siguruar dy viktimat shishen e verës, çoi në pezullimin e hetimeve. Një vit e gjysmë me parë, Tomor Rrumbullaku dhe e njohura e tij, Diana Xibraku kishin mbërritur në një lokal për të drekuar, ku ende pa përfunduar drekën, gjetën vdekjen. Fillimisht u dyshua se u helmuan nga ushqimi, por më pas rezultoi se në shishen e verës kishte pasur një përqindje lënde narkotike, çka u shkaktoi atyre vdekjen e menjëhershme. Hetimet e nisura për një rrjet të trafikut të narkotikëve në mënyrën mjaft të sofistikuar, janë pezulluar tashmë për mungesë provash dhe faktesh.

----------


## _Mersin_

Profeti Muhamed a.s ka thene : Nuk do ndodhe kijameti derisa njerzit do bejne marredhenie seksuale ne rruge si kafshet dhe me i miri prej tyre ne ate kohe do jete ai qe do tu thote dilni mbrapa murit.(Kuptimi i hadithit)

Ne fakt marredhenia seksuale ne rrugenga policia konsiderohet si dicka e paligjshme kurse futja e kanaleve televizive ne cdo shtepi konsiderohe e ligjshme.Pornografia konsiderohet edhe arti i te berit seks dhe e perdorin shume per stimulues emocional ciftet qe siu fksionon mire adrelanina.Prandaj shumica e femijve te vegjel nga keto degjenerime fillojne te kryejne vepra si masturbimi, homoseksualizmi, etj etj.



http://www.shekulli.com.al/2009/07/2...ga-kosova.html


Seks në plazh përballë 150 vetëve, arrestohet 35 vjeçari nga Kosova

Për "intimitetin" e tyre kanë zgjedhur një nga pikat më të frekuentuara të plazhit të Lidos, në Venecia. Ajo italiane, ai shqiptar i Kosovës, - sipas raportimit të gazetës italiane Il Gazzettino.
Kanë kryer një marrëdhënie seksuale, para syve të rreth 150 njerëzve që hanin në restorant. Ngjarja ka ndodhur të shtunën mbrëma, në orarin e darkës, në lokalin e mbushur plot. Mbrëmja pasionante e çiftit ka mbaruar me një denoncim, për kryerjen e akteve të turpshme në publik.
Fillimisht, klientët e restorantit "Ai Murazzi", në rrugën Kirchmyer 16, kanë bërë sikur nuk i kanë parë, por më pas, me kalimin e minutave , skenat filluan të ishin shumë të qarta dhe shumë të forta. 
Pamja ka qenë e tillë, që të dukej vetja sikur ishe ulur para ekranit të kinemasë dhe po shihje një film me pullë të kuqe - deshmuan disa kliente per gazeten. 
Duke qenë se kishte dhe shumë fëmijë dhe familje të tëra që darkonin jashtë, personeli i restorantit telefonoi policinë. 
Edhe kur agjentët e komisariatit të San Markos mbërritën në vendngjarje, çifti shqiptaro-italian ishte në një pozitë që linte shumë pak vend për interpretim.
Fakti më interesant ishte se nuk bëhej fjalë për adoleshentë; si burri, po ashtu dhe gruaja ishin, 35-vjeçarë. Ajo italiane, ai shqiptar i Kosovës. 
Agjentët e policisë i kanë lutur fillimisht të visheshin, dhe më pas u kanë kërkuar mjetet e identifikimit. Në atë pikë burri është xhindosur. Ai nuk kishte dokumente dhe sipas raportimit te Il Gazzettino, ka nisur të bërtasë e të bëjë rezistencë, madje ka qëlluar njërin nga policët, duke i shkaktuar një gërvishtje të lehtë në fytyrë.
Denoncimit për akte të turpshme në publik, për 35 vjeçarin shqiptar iu shtua edhe dhe një tjetër akuzë: rezistencë dhe fyerje e një zyrtari publik. 
(lajmi mund të lexohet online në origjinal këtu: http://www.ilgazzettino.it/articolo....24&sez=NORDEST)

----------


## _Mersin_

Thotë rreth saj Muhammedi a.s.: Ajo së cilës i frikësohem më tepër është puna e popullit të Lutit (homoseksualizmi), dhe i mallkoi ata që e bëjnë atë duke thënë
: E ka mallkuar Allahu atë që vepron si populli i Lutit... e ka përsëritur këtë tre herë.” Ky popull njihet në histori me emrin Sodoma. Ja se ç’thotë Zoti për ta në Kur’an:
54. (Përkujto) Lutin kur ai popullit të vet i tha: "A bëni atë punë të shëmtuar që edhe vetë ju e kuptoni (se është e keqe)?" 
“A shkoni pas meshkujve të kësaj bote? E gratë tuaja i lini anash, të cilat Zoti i krijoi për ju! Por ju jeni një popull që kalon çdo kufi”. (Shuara, 165-166). 

Kurse Homoseksualet thane per besimtaret se ato e ruajne pastertine.

56. Përgjegje e popullit të tij nuk qe tjetër vetëm se të thonë: "Përzienie familjen e Lutit nga vendi juaj, sepse ata janë njerëz që ruajnë pastërtinë?" Sure Nemel


Dhe për këtë arsye u ndëshkuan. 

“Kur erdhi urdhri ynë dhe mbi ta hodhëm gurë pa pushim, ne i përmbysëm të gjithë ata duke kthyer çdo gjë nga lart poshtë.” (Hud, 81). 

Gjithashtu Islami ndalon edhe rrugët që shpiejnë drejt imoralitetit, duke i konsideruar ato të ndaluara pasi janë shkak për rënien në të. Thotë Resulull-llahu a.s.: “Katër (lloje njerëzish) gdhihen në zemërimin e Allahut dhe ngrysen në zemërimin e Tij. I thanë: ‘Kush janë ata, o I dërguar i Allahut?’ – tha: “Burrat që ngjajnë si gratë dhe gratë që ngjajnë si burrat, ai që i afrohet kafshës (siç ka njerëz që e veprojnë atë sot) dhe ai i cili i afrohet mashkullit, pra homoseksuali” si dhe “E ka mallkuar Allahu gruan që vishet si burrat dhe burrin që vishet si gratë”, pra, të gjitha paraqitjet e jashtme me të cilat femra i ngjan mashkullit dhe mashkulli femrës.


Pejgamberi (a.s.) ka thënë:

“Vritini të dy homoseksualët: si atë që e bën, edhe atë që i bëhet”,

një hadith ky i sjellë nga autorët e katër Sunen-eve, me varg të mirë transmetimi. Edhe Tirmidhiu e ka vlerësuar si hadith të mirë. 

Për këtë arsye, Pejgamberi (a.s.) i ka përmendur të dyja së bashku, në hadithet e Ibn Abasit (a.s.), që përcjell se Pejgamberi (a.s.) ka thënë: “Këdo që e gjeni dukë bërë punën e popullit të Lutit (pederastinë), vriteni!”

Ebu Bekër el Siddiku ka gjykuar që homoseksuali të dënohet me vrasje. Ai ia ka komunikuar këtë gjykim me shkrim edhe Khalid Ibn Uelidit, pasi është konsultuar me sahabët.

Kështu, Ebu Bekri el Siddiku (r.a.) ka thënë se ai duhet të hidhet nga një vend i lartë.
Aliu (r.a.) ka thënë që mbi të duhet të shembet një mur. 

Ibn Abasi ka thënë se duhet të vriten që të dy me gurë.

Pra, ata janë pajtuar për sa i përket dënimit me vdekje, edhe pse nuk kanë rënë dakord lidhur me mënyrën se si bëhet ekzekutimi. 






```
Shqipëria duket se do të bëhet vendi i parë në Ballkan e ndoshta i katërti në Europë, që do lejojë me ligj martesat homoseksuale. Kreu i qeverisë tha se me ligjin qe ka ardhur nga shoqeria civile vendi përmbush një standard europian. Version multimedial i ketij lajmi

TIRANE- Shqipëria duket se do të bëhet vendi i parë në Ballkan dhe ndoshta i katërti në Europë, që do lejojë me ligj martesat homoseksuale. Në mbledhjen e Këshillit Ndërministror të Integrimit, jo pa shkaktuar të qeshura tek ministrat e kabinetit, kreu i qeverisë Sali Berisha tha se projektligji që e lejon këtë lloj martese ka ardhur si propozim i shoqërisë civile.
Vetë , i gatshëm për ti thënë po këtij ligji në parlamentin e ri, Berisha tha se në këtë mënyrë shoqëria shqiptare zhduk diskriminimin për këtë pakicë njerëzish.
“Ky ligj është i sponsorizuar nga shoqëria civile. Pavarësisht nga debatet që mund të ngjallë , diskriminimi është i papranueshëm. Kjo synon vendosjen mbi baza ligjore dhe jo diskriminuese e një të drejte tashmë tërësisht të ligjëruar në vendet europiane. Ky ligj duhet të shqyrtohet me seriozitetin më të madh se ne vërtet nuk i ndalojmë këto martesa , por këto nuk ndodhin.” u shpreh Berisha.

Ndërkohë rezulton qartë se vetëm tre vende nga 27 europiane, Holanda, Belgjika dhe Norvegjia e lanë të ligjëruar martesën homoseksuale. Një përpjekje e njëjtë tek fqinji ynë Italia ka ngjallur reagimin e fortë të Vatikanit. Edhe në Shqipëria ato që do të ngjallin reagim të kundërt do të jenë padyshim institucionet fetare. Si Bibla dhe Kurani janë përdorur si argumente të forta kundër martesës homoseksuale në botë.
(e.n/News24/BalkanWeb)
```


*Kesaj i thojne te hyme ne Europe me by-the.*


http://www.facebook.com/video/video....d=114144050754

----------


## eldonel

> Thotë rreth saj Muhammedi a.s.: Ajo së cilës i frikësohem më tepër është puna e popullit të Lutit (homoseksualizmi), dhe i mallkoi ata që e bëjnë atë duke thënë
> : E ka mallkuar Allahu atë që vepron si populli i Lutit... e ka përsëritur këtë tre herë. Ky popull njihet në histori me emrin Sodoma. Ja se çthotë Zoti për ta në Kuran:
> 54. (Përkujto) Lutin kur ai popullit të vet i tha: "A bëni atë punë të shëmtuar që edhe vetë ju e kuptoni (se është e keqe)?" 
> A shkoni pas meshkujve të kësaj bote? E gratë tuaja i lini anash, të cilat Zoti i krijoi për ju! Por ju jeni një popull që kalon çdo kufi. (Shuara, 165-166). 
> 
> Kurse Homoseksualet thane per besimtaret se ato e ruajne pastertine.
> 
> 56. Përgjegje e popullit të tij nuk qe tjetër vetëm se të thonë: "Përzienie familjen e Lutit nga vendi juaj, sepse ata janë njerëz që ruajnë pastërtinë?" Sure Nemel
> 
> ...


Ju paska merzit sales gruja me doket tani don me gjet naj burr .  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ilia spiro

> Gruaja martohet me qen
> 
> Një grua 29 vjeçare, Emily Mabou nga fshati Aburi i Ganës është martuar me qenin e saj 18-muajsh në një ceremoni në të cilën kanë marrë pjesë dy priftë dhe fshatarët kureshtarë, raporton e përditshmja lokale Daily Dose. Vëllai i saj më i ri David Mabou ka thënë se familja e saj e ka bojkotuar dasmën e saj për të cilën kanë cilësuar si një hap i marrë për të luftuar vetminë e saj ". Por zonja Mabou ka thënë: "Kam pasur në lidhje me shumë meshkuj këtu në Togo, dhe të gjithë janë të njëjtë  aventurierë dhe tradhtarë. Qeni im është i butë dhe besnik ndaj meje si dhe më trajton me shumë respekt", ka shtuar nusja e re. E pyetur se si planifikon të rritë fëmijë me burrin e saj të ri, zonja Mabou është përgjigjur shkurt: Do të adoptojmë".


Na falni per shqetesimin jashte forumit. Po avash-avash do te ligjerohen edhe keto marredhenie njeri-kafshe. Atehere perfundimisht njerezit do te jene kafshe. Sepse thuhet "..nuk do te jene dy por nje mish i vetem..".

----------


## _Mersin_

Eshte per te ardhur keq me shoqerine tone.Mijera njerez vdesin per buke ne afrike, mijera te tjere digjen nga flaket e luftes, foshnja dhe femije viktimizohen nga njerez gjakpires nderkohe qe sensasioni me i madh i lajmit paraqet nje lajm te ri.Nderkohe bibla thote

4 Por lidhin barrë të rënda që barten me vështirësi, dhe ua vënë mbi kurrizin e njerëzve; Por *ata nuk duan të luajnë vetë as me gisht*.

5 Por të gjitha veprat e tyre i bëjnë për t'u dukur nga njerëzit; *i zgjërojnë filateritë e tyre dhe i zgjatin thekët e rrobave të tyre.*

6 *Duan kryet e vendit* në gostira dhe vendet e para në sinagoga,

7 si edhe *përshëndetjet në sheshe* dhe të quhen rabbi, rabbi nga njerëzit.

8 Por ju mos lejoni që t'ju quajnë rabbi, sepse vetëm një është mësuesi juaj: Krishti, dhe ju të gjithë jeni vëllezër.

9 Dhe *përmbi tokë mos thirrni askënd atë tuaj,* sepse vetëm një është Ati juaj, ai që është në qiej.

10 As mos lejoni që t'ju quajnë udhëheqës, sepse vetëm një është udhëheqësi juaj: Krishti.

11 Dhe më i madhi prej jush le të jetë shërbëtori juaj.

12 Sepse kush do të lartësojë veten, do të poshtërohet; dhe kush do të përulë veten, do të lartësohet.

13 Por mjerë ju, o skribë dhe farisenj hipokritë! Sepse mbyllni mbretërinë e qiejve para njerëzve; sepse as ju nuk hyni, as nuk i lini të hyjnë ata që janë për të hyrë.

14 Mjerë ju, o skribë dhe farisenj hipokritë! Sepse gllabëroni shtëpitë e të vejave dhe për sy e faqe bëni lutje të gjata; për këtë arsye ju do të pësoni një dënim më të rreptë.

15 Mjerë ju, o skribë dhe farisenj hipokritë! Sepse përshkoni detin dhe dheun për të bërë prozelitë, dhe kur ndokush bëhet i tillë, e bëni bir të Gehenas dhe dy herë më të keq se ju!.(Mateu23)





```
Vatikan - Papa Benedikti XVI ka thyer kycin e dores pasi eshte rrezuar ne nje banje te viles se VALLE d'Aosta, ku po i kalon pushimet verore, ka njoftuar te premten Vatikani.
Burimet nga spitali kane theksuar se Papa ka pesuar nje frakture ne njeren dore dhe se eshte pare duke hyre ne spital i shoqeruar nga ati GEORGE GAENSVEIN , sekretar i tij privat. 82 vjecari po kryen kurimet e nevojshme spitalore, ka njoftuar ati Federico Lombardi, zedhenes i Papatit. Ai ka theksuar se ''nuk eshte asgje serioze". Vatikani ka bere te ditur se Ati i Shenjte eshte rrezuar gjate nates, por i ka mohuar dyshimet se ai ka humbur vetedijen. Analizat spitalore kane treguar se Papa nuk ka pesuar tjeter lendim.
Mjeket e spitalit kane thene se me sukses kane kryer nje operim te vogel dhe se gjendja eshte stabile. Ata po ashtu kane njoftuar se gjate pasdites te se premtes Papa do te lirohet. Burimet nga spitali kane theksuar se Papa eshte trajtuar sikur te gjithe pacientet e tjere - pasi ka kryer fotografimet radiologjike eshte derguar ne sallen e operacionit.
Tiziano Trevisani, zedhenes i spitalit, ka thene se po presin te kryhen te gjitha trajtimet e duhura dhe Papa do te shkoje ne vilen e pushimeve verore.
Burmiet brenda Vatikanit kane thene se para 17 vitesh, kur Papa ishte Kardinal dhe drejtues i Doktrines se besimit kishte pesuar nje frakture te ngjashme dhe kishte lenduar koken pas nje rrezimi ne banje.
```


22:73. 
 O ju njerëz, ja një shembull veni veshin pra: Vërtet ata që po i adhuroni në vend të All-llahut, ata nuk mund të krijojnë asnjë mizë, edhe nëse tubohen të gjithë për të, e po ashtu, nëse miza ua rrëmben atyre ndonjë send, ata nuk do të mund ta shpëtojnë atë prej saj. I dobët është edhe lutësi edhe i luturi.

----------


## _Mersin_

Prandaj sheriati Islam e denon pijanecin me 40 goditje qe te mbajne mend mire se cfare i ka bere vjerres heres tjeter.

. Në një hadith thuhet se Pejgamberi (a.s.) ka dhënë si dënim për këtë vepër dyzet fshikullima. Edhe Ebu Bekri (r.a.) ndoqi shembullin e Pejgamberit (a.s.), duke përdorur të njëjtën masë dënimi, pra, dyzet goditje.  




```
Dru vjehrres, pas dehjes me raki 

E Marte, 04 Gusht 2009


Gramsh- Keqtrajtoi vjehrren dhe me pas i permbysi gjithcka ne shtepi, kapet pas 10 dite kerkimesh nga policia. Arjan Mandi 28-vjec, nga Korca, akuzohet se ka dhunuar fizikisht dhe demtuar banesen e Hatemije B., ne daten 22 korrik te ketij viti, ndersa kishte shkuar si mik, se bashku me gruan. Por ne pije e siper ai eshte dehur me raki dhe debatet ne familje, kane degjeneruar deri ne sherr. Tashme i dyshuari duhet te shlyeje demin prej 50 mije lekesh dhe te vihet nen hetim, per demtime fizike.

Burime zyrtare te policise vendore ne Gramsh, bene me dije dje se kapen te dyshuarin si dhunues i vjehrres se tij. Sherbimet e policise se komisariatit arriten te arrestonin Arjan Mandin, 28 vjec, me banim ne Libonik te Korces, ne banesen e tij ku dhe fshihej. "Ndaj tij eshte ngritur akuza e dhunimit te baneses dhe shkaterrimit te prones", njoftuan burimet per gazeten "KJ". 

Mesohet se incidenti ka ndodhur ne familjen e Hatemi B., me 22 korrik, kur dhendri ka shkuar si mik. Shtepia e 68-vjecares, ndodhej ne lagjen "Holta" te Gramshit dhe pas nje grindje banale ne gjendje te dehur, 28-vjecari nuk eshte menduar dy here, por ka thyer e shkaterruar te gjitha pajisjet shtepiake. 

E shokuar nga veprimi i dhendrit te saj, vjehrra e moshuar ka kryer kallezim penal ne komisariat, menjehere pas largimit te 28-vjecarit nga shtepia. Ajo ka deshmuar se ai e kishte kercenuar me jete, goditur fizikisht dhe paralajmeruar, se do ta sulmonte serish. Pas dy jave kerkimesh, policia ka mundur te identifikoje dhe te kape Arjan Mandin, qe eshte izoluar ne paraburgimin e Komisariatit te Gramshit. Burime zyrtare sqaruan se i dyshuari per dy akuza, do te duhet t'i ktheje vjehrres, minimalisht 50 mije leke per demin e shkaktuar nga shkaterrimi i elektro-shtepiakeve dhe orendive. I dyshuari ka pretenduar se nuk mbante mend asgje per ate qe kishte ndodhur dhe se akuzat e ngritura, nuk ishin te verteta.

F. Salliu 

http://www.kohajone.com/html/artikull_45257.html
```

----------


## _Mersin_

Në Musannaf, Abdurrezaku, por edhe të tjerë, përcjellin nga Ibn Xhurejxhi, dhe ky nga Amër Ibn Shuajbi, këtë ngjarje: Dikush u godit me një bri në gjunjë. I godituri në gjunjë shkoi tek Pejgamberi (a.s.) dhe i tha: O i Dërguari i Allahut! Më jep mundësinë të marr hak! Pejgamberi (a.s.) i tha: Prit derisa të të shërohet plaga. Por ai nuk deshi të priste, por kërkoi me ngulm të hakmerrej ndaj atij që ia kishte shkaktuar. Atëherë Pejgamberi (a.s.) urdhëroi që të merrej hak. 

Më vonë, njeriu prej të cilit u mor haku u shërua, ndërsa hakmarrësi u bë i çalë. Për këtë arsye, ky i fundit u ankua: Unë mbeta i çalë, ndërsa ai që më goditi u shërua Pejgamberi (a.s.) i tha: A stë urdhërova që të mos hakmerreshe derisa të të shërohej plaga, por ti më kundërshtove? - Allahu të largoftë nga mëshira e Vet! Edhe shpagimi për çalimin, që tu shkaktua si pasojë e plagës, të shkoi kot.  

Pas kësaj që i ndodhi këtij njeriu, i cili mbeti i çalë, Pejgamberi (a.s.) urdhëroi që, nëse dikush plagoset, të mos merret hak ndaj agresorit, derisa ti mbyllet plaga të plagosurit. Hakmarrja ose dëmshpërblimi do të bëhet në varësi të pasojës përfundimtare që lë plaga.  Nëse si pasojë e goditjes ose plagës shkaktohet çalim ose paralizë, ndaj autorit të krimit nuk merret hak,  por ai duhet të dëmshpërblejë. Nga ana tjetër, nëse autorit të krimit, pas hakmarrjes, i hapet plaga ose vdes, ai duhet të dëmshpërblehet për masën që është tejkaluar për shkak të hakmarrjes.  






```
E perplas me makine, i jep 4 mije euro
03/08/2009 10:45

Te perplas makina? Sa mire do te ishte sikur se pari te mos vdisje a lendoheshe rende dhe se dyti personi qe te te perplaste te ishte nje pasanik rus. 
Keshtu ka ndodhur ne Itali, ku nje rus i cili po udhetonte me makinen e tij luksoze, pasi ka perplasur nje te ri me scooter, i ka kerkuar falje persa ka ndodhur dhe i ka lene ne dore 4 mije euro...sepse nxitonte.

Mesohet se rusi ka dale nga nja restorant dhe fill pas kesaj ka perplasur scooter-in. Nuk ka dashur te perzihet me policine, ndaj i ka lene 'viktimes' parate ne dore dhe eshte larguar sa hap e mbyll syte. 

http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=158538
```

----------


## _Mersin_

Hahjde karriere hajde.Nga Yll pornografik do behet senatore.Po jo vetem kaq po rref dhe burrin.Mire qe se paska perdhunuar se keto yllkat pronografike kane semundje profesionale te sadizmit ose mazokizmit.Ajo qe me ben me shume pershtypje eshte emri Ylli Pornografik pse nuk i thojne kurva pornografike.Pale pale na dashka tu beka governatore per inat te Billit.Ne fakt ka me shume eksperience se Klintoni ne ceshtjet e Seksit po challi do bejne guvernatoret kur ti hipin kesaj edhe te na bej ndonje orgji seksuale ne senat.E mo keni pare juve mi pezhishka se ku ka vajt bota jone mocderne.I thojne Kurves profesionale Yll pronografik.Eshte si puna alkolit qe i vendosin emrin Wiski apo Martini apo si puna bizhozit qe i vendosin emrin llotari, lottosport apo si puna kamates qe i thojne bonus, interes, oligacion, obligacion keshtu dhe puna prostuticionit  e quajne art kinematografik . LoL

Rrofte Katerina





```
Policia amerikane ka arrestuar aktoren dhe redaktoren e filmave pornografik Stormy Daniels sepse i ka shkaktuar burrit të saj lëndime të rënda trupore pasi që është kthyer me rroba të papastruara mirë nga pastrimi kimik.



Ylli pornografik amerikan Stormy Daniels, me emrin e vërtetë Stephanie Gregory Clifford nuk ka qenë e kënaqur me larjen e rrobave të saj pasi që burri i kishte sjellë nga pastrimi i afërm kimik në qytetin Tampa. Ajo është inatosur edhe më shumë kur i ka parë faturat e papaguara.

Burri i saj Michael Mosny ka thënë se ajo e ka rrahur me grushte kokës. Ka hedhur një saksi me lule, e ka bërë copë e grima albumin fotografik të familjes dhe i ka rrokullisur qirinjtë nga tavolina, ka shtuar ai.

Daniels, edhe pse nuk është deklaruar zyrtarisht, është e interesuar të bëhet senatore në shtetin Louisiana gjatë vitit të ardhshëm. Nëse e gjykojnë për dhunë familjare, kjo bukuroshe e bujshme nuk do të mund të kandidohet.
```

----------

